# Embryo Grading? 4BC & 4CB



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I’d like to get some opinions and stories on embryo grading...
My partner and I have frozen embryos 2 of which are what I would guess form my lay understanding not so good quality?  They are 4BC and 4CB...
Does anyone have any experience of embryos of this grading and able to provide some guidance/ success stories?


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Iam not 100% on grading but my clinic say they will not freeze embryo’s unless there good quality and are sure to survive the thaw so the fact ur clinic have froze them is telling me they are good quality and good chance of surviving thaw, I have heard loads of story’s on here of ppl’s lower grade embryo’s being the once actually bringing them ther BFP 
Goodluck on ur journey 
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

This is off https://www.remembryo.com/embryo-grading/ which seems pretty legit and well written generally.

Embryo Quality

Heitmann et al. (2013):

Embryos graded as good (AA) had a live birth rate of 53%
Fair embryos (BB): 37%.
Oron et al. (2014) looked at single embryo transfers of 849 blasts between 2008-2012 in women <40 years of age. Good quality (≥3BB) and poor quality (<3BB) were evaluated.

Good quality blasts (≥3BB) a live birth rate of 41% was achieved
Poor quality (<3BB): 26%.
It might surprise you that embryos that receive a C grade are often discarded and not frozen or transferred but there is growing evidence that these embryos are indeed suitable for transfer:

Bouillon et al. (2017): C grade live birth rates were 34.6% compared to 39.0% (grade B) and 46.8% (grade A) and had similar obstetric and perinatal outcomes (ie no increase in miscarriage).
Van den Abbeel et al. (2013): reduced live birth (from 45% for A grade to 20% for C grade)
Capalbo et al. (2014): Poor grade embryos are half as likely to be euploid vs excellent quality (25.5% vs 56.4%) - but implant just as well!
Irani et al. (2017): Poor graded euploid embryos have reduced pregnancy rates vs excellent graded embryos (35.8% vs 84.2%) with increased miscarriage rates (25.7% vs 0%). Average /fair quality embryos had a 10.5% miscarriage rate.


----------



## Aggieblue (Mar 4, 2019)

Yep, 39 weeks pregnant with a 4BC ☺


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi

My DS was a 3BB, so similar quality.

I recently had a really good cycle where i had a 5AA hatching blast transferred which ended in CP. 
So i guess grading isnt overly important when it comes to transferring. Possible used more for freezing purposes??


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Bubbles12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your message, it does put things in context and has helped! &#128522;


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Aggieblue said:


> Brilliant News &#128522; thanks for sharing!
> Enjoy motherhood... get lots of rest now those sleepless nights are a killer lol


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Saltysea said:


> Thank you for the link, it was a good read and put things into context!
> What will be will be!
> Also thanks for responding to my other post, I hope you saw my reply, you've been really helpful &#128522;


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 said:


> Thanks Kelly. You're correct in what you say, sometimes I get so anxious and worried all rational and reasonable thought goes out the window!
> 
> Thank you for your support in my other post too, I did respond, all the best for Thursday &#128522;


----------

